#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Αποδεικτικά εμπειρίας για εγγραφή στο ΜΕΚ Β

## ckartsak

Θέλω να κάνω εγγραφή στο ΜΕΚ Β.
Η εμπειρία μου προέρχεται από μελέτες και επιβλέψεις που αφορούν οικοδομικές άδειες(ιδιωτικά έργα).
Τι πρέπει να προσκομίσω για να μετρήσει σαν εμπειρία για τα παραπάνω?
Αν μετράει η εμπειρία από επίβλεψη οικοδομικών αδειών πόσα έργα είναι ικανά για την απόκτηση εμπειρίας που απαιτείται για εγγραφή στο ΜΕΚ Β?
Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## milt

Σαν Πολιτικός Μηχανικός ΑΕΙ,  έχοντας συμπληρώσει τριετία από το την άδεια επαγγέλματος σου μπορείς να γραφτείς στο μητρώο ΜΕΚ χωρίς δικαιολογητικά εμπειρίας στην κατηγορία  Α1 με όριο συμμετοχής σε έργα τις 90000 ευρώ (+ΦΠΑ)

Μετά από πενταετία από απόκτηση της άδεις άσκησης επαγγέλματος μπορείς να γραφτείς κατευθείαν στην κατηγορία Β έχοντας πάντα τα απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά.

Έπειτα ανά τριετία μπορείς να αναβαθμίζεις το πτυχίο σου προσκομίζοντας αποδεικτικά-δικαιολογητικά εμπειρίας αξίας έργων, συνήθως αξίας όσο και του ορίου του πτυχίου σου  ώστε να αναβαθμιστείς.

Eggrafi_MEK_AEI.doc

----------

